# dudas con el puerto paralelo control de 32 salidas



## Guille DJ (Jul 31, 2006)

wenas me llamo guille y soy nuevo en este foro, lo encontre por casualidad buscando como hacer funcionar mi nuevo proyecto, weno estoy haciendo una placa desde la que se supone, puedo controlar hasta 32 salidas por el puerto lpt mi problema es que yo no se programar y tpco encuentro nada que me sirva en la red para este cometido, he leido de algun miembro de este foro le hizo a otro un programilla para controlar 8 luces y eso es lo que yo busco, programar los tiempos de encendido de cada lampara y el orden en el que se iran encendiendo etc... tambien me gustaria preguntaros, si hay alguna forma de almacenar estos parametros indicados para que siga esa automatizacion automaticamente y no tenga que estar enchufado al puerto del ordenador, para mi es mas dificil porque tengo un laptop que no tiene puerto paralelo, de ahy el que quiera almacenar la programacion en algun tipo de pic o algo asi espero haber sido claro en mi mensage y que si hace falta que os mande los circuitos que he hecho para saber que integrados lleva y demas me lo pidais un abrazo a todos.


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 8, 2006)

haber hermanito, yo le puedo ayudar a ud con absolutamente todo lo que quiere, es de lo mas facil para mi y pues si me gustaria ver los planos a ver que tal estan y yo pegarme a ellos, le puedo garantizar que funcione virtualmente, es decir, simulado mediante software especiales de simulacion, mas sin embargo, no tengo ningun pic bueno en estos momentos para probar este, por lo que no puedo garantizar que funcione, escribame y miramos a ver como vamos en esto, cuidese...


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 9, 2006)

muxas gracias por contestar aver es placa ya esta terminada, solo me faltan los integrados, que no le ha llegado a la tienda que me vende el material, pero mi gran duda es si yo puedo programar en un pic, por ej unos tiempos y un orden de encendido de cada canal, y que cambien al darle a un interruptor o varios o algo, te mando ahora todos los esquemas de la placa esta de 32 canales y el link por si tienes que investigar como tu decias,


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 9, 2006)

los integrados que se van a usar en este proyecto son 4 74HCT574 que cuadriplica la salida del puerto paralelo a 32 canales mira aqui dejo un archivito rar donde viene todo lo relacionado a este proyecto,el programa que encontre para manejar esto es muy simple pues solo enciende o apaga y no es eso lo que yo pretendo, yo quiero que cada salida este activa por un tiempo, aleatorio si es mas facil, y que vayan encendiendo unas y otras si tener que preocuparme.
ahi te dejo lo que me pides gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 9, 2006)

de nada guille, sabe, asi se llama una pagina web muy famosa de programacion en visual basic y c#, elguille.net, bueno, no es hora de dar propaganda, en todo caso, si, puedes programar un micro para que al recibir un comando especial empiece a encender las luces en ese mismo modo especial, nada del otro mundo, lo unico es que veo que se estaria desperdiciando el puerto paralelo pues tantos cables para que?, cuando puedes usar una aplicacion que utilice el puerto serie y no matarse la cabeza buscando librerias que manejen el puerto paralelo, pero si lo quiere usar entonces le aconsejo que utilize el pic16f877, por que este?, este ya tiene entre sus modulos un puerto paralelo, con control de datos, y otras cosas que ahorita me tocaria mirar el manual pues no hecho aplicaciones sobre ese tema, mas sin embargo, si he leido lo que puede hacer, pues no solo tiene el puerto de datos de 8 bytes, si no que tambien otros bits especiales para controlar no me acuerdo que cosa, en todo caso, depende bastante de lo que quiere, le dejo varias opciones:

1- Programa que mande por puerto paralelo la secuencia y el micro las reciba para despues sin necesidad del pc, las pueda ejecutar
2- Programa que haga lo mismo que arriba pero por puerto serie
3- Programa que mande por lpt la secuencia, el tiempo, y lo demas

ahora, es igual de facil si el tiempo es fijo, o si es variable, todo depende de lo que quiera, ademas, lo que dice de la laptop(no se que es eso, perdona mi ignorancia, otro dia investigo) dices que no tiene puerto paralelo pero mas sin embargo quiere enviarle dichos datos al pic, no entiendo como lo va a hacer, esa laptop(que supongo es un computador) tiene usb, o rs232(puerto serie)?, si es asi se pueden pasar datos, de lo contrario, tendria que guardar los datos desde una pc y luego llevarse su juego de luces para la fiesta, o para lo que tenga en mente, hagale por que ya me intereso este proyecto, concertemos lo que quiere y le doy respuestas fijas, haga esto, o lo otro, cuidese...

pd:si va a usar puerto usb, le recomiendo el pic 18f4550, aviseme...


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 9, 2006)

CORRIJO, lo que quise decir es que el puerto de datos es de 8 bits, no bytes, disculpenme pero no me di cuenta del error, solo tiene un byte de puerto, es puerto d, saludos...


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 16, 2006)

mmuxas gracias por tu interes amo ave un laptop o por lo menos asi se le llama por aki es un portatil y el mio no tiene ni puerto serie ni paralelo ni demas puertos, weno tiene uno que es muy extraño que se supone que es para conectar un aparato que saca de ahy los puertos serie paralelo, firewire usb y demas por ahora solo tengo los usb que venian en el portatil.
weno he encontrado un programa muy weno que me sirve mas o menos para lo que quiero, se llama discolitez y es un plugin de winamp, pero no hace falta el winamp para que funcione, mi problema (por llamarlo asi) es que no quiero que la interfaz este conectada al puerto paralelo, que pueda funcionar independientemente del ordenador, para que si algun dia por cualquier causa no funcionara el ordenador poder seguir usando el equipo de luces,weno te mando una imagen donde te pongo mas o menos los modulos que debe tener el equipo tal como yo lo quiero hacer ok?aver si asi es mas facil para los dos.


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 16, 2006)

que mas guille, 

en que programa esta hecho esa board?, no lo puedo abrir con los que tengo, aunque si es posible, mande mas bien una foto, para poderlo revisar bien, fresco, que cuando lo configure la primera vez, quedara asi toda la vida, por 40 años, si solo dependemos del pic, cuidese...


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 16, 2006)

leo el programa del pic no es muy importante me da igual el orden de encendido de las salidas de hecho quiero que sean aleatorias manteniendose cada una entre 5 y 10 min cada salida ya te digo el orden me da igual pues son efectos para distintos focos de discoteca que van cambiando, asi que vayan encendiendo unas y otras jugando con varios tiempos mañana o pasado te mando 1 dibujito con una grafica de como irian los tiempos, en realidad lo mejor seria poder hablar en tiempo real, mi messenger es djs_unidos@hotmail.com conectarnos y hablar y poder mandarnos lo que sea necesario pq veo que asi no nos entendemos muy bien del todo, si puedes agregame, y ya hablamos. gracias


----------



## ronyho (Ago 17, 2006)

Hola amigo lo que quieres es hacer un jueo de luces pero que no este conectado en tu PC entonces lo que quieres es hacrlo con un PIC y estaba buscando por la red y encontre esta pagina http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/cqpic.html  creo que eso es lo que necesitas ojala  te sirva ahh y si lo armas por favor cuentanos como te va para que los amigos del foro tambien se animen y yo tambien a hacerlo bueno suerte en tu proyecto ojala encuentres lo que buscas

saludos


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 18, 2006)

muxas gracias por tu interes rohnio (creo que se escribe asi) de ahy precisamente saque la idea de la etapa que multiplica el puerto paralelo con los 4 integrados miralo se llama cq32 o algo asi y ya la arme y funciona mas o menos pero creo que el fallo es de la placa que tiene que tener alguna pista mala o unida a otra o algo asi. pero weno aora estoy repitiendola a ver si sale mejor, le he puesto las pistas un poco mas anchas y antes de meterla en acido repasare las pistas con un indeleble pues uso el metodo de planchado, y a veces el toner no se pega del todo y me deja claros en las pistas, ya habia visto el secuenciador ese y es interesante, pero no maneja 32 salidas y como me dijo leo programer hay un pic que simula el puerto lpt y ese es el que me interesaria probar para ver si se puede usar la misma etepa multiplicadora y sacar de ahy las 32 salidas creo que va a ser complicado pero weno, habra que pedir consejo a los que saben mas que yo y la verdad es que de pics y programar no tengo ni idea, tambien estoy buscando un control por infrarrojo para la maquina de humo que muxas veces la ponemos a 4 o 5 metros de la mesa y es un rollo tener que empalmar el cable del mando con el pulsador para que llegue asi que con un rele y un infrarrojo se deberia poder hacer. pero no he encontrado todavia ninguno que alcance mas de 1 metro o 2  por lo que he leido, tpco he armado ninguno asi que todo es probar, weno muxas gracias de nuevo por tu interes y ya os ire contando como va el proyecto que por o pronto mas o menos enciende los leds que quiero pero de vez en cuando hace lo que le da la gana y se vuelve loco, mirad el programa discolitez se ve muy completito y hace efectos wapetones creo que la pagina es discolitez.com de todas formas buscalo en google.
os mantendre informaciónrmados. hasta otra.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 18, 2006)

por cierto para leo el programa con el que se han hecho las placas es el pcb wizard es un programa sencillito y que ocupa 10 mb mas o menos. los demas que he probado eran demasiado complejos para mi y intente bajarme el niple para programacion de pic pero no encuentro ningun crack ni nada de eso asi que lo borre.
saludos a todos los amigos del foro


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 18, 2006)

la palabra censurada era C R A C K no se pq la censuran


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 18, 2006)

Guille DJ dijo:
			
		

> la palabra censurada era C R A C K no se pq la censuran



Te invito a leer detenidamente las politicas de la comunidad:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 19, 2006)

ok os pido disculpas al foro
un saludo y gracias por el aviso


----------



## johny5 (Ago 20, 2006)

guille:
tu solucion esta en ero-pic 
prueba
Saludos


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 21, 2006)

al final he vuelto al punto de partida, os explico, en ero-pic o la pagina de luis rueda,
r-luis, hay un proyecto de como manejar 32 cargas desde el puerto paralelo, yo ya la he hecho y la probe esta mañana en casa de un amigo con un progarma que sellama disco litez y va muy bien, la cuestio de esto es que si algun dia se jode la pc que esta conectada con las luces, me quede sin luces, tonces me gustaria saber si hay forma de acoplarle un pic o algo similar para que mantenga una programmacion para los canales, de esa forma la maquina podria funcionar independientemente del pc, esa es my pregunta.
un saludo y gracias por su interes


----------



## leo_programer (Sep 4, 2006)

que mas guille, aqui esta lo que quiere, 4 juegos de luces hechos con un solo pic, extendiendo sus capacidades con un 74hct574, creo que es eso lo que queria no?, en todo caso ahi mando el codigo fuente, con el .hex y el esquematico, esta hecho en c para el compilador de ccs, pic c compiler, con pcm, el tiempo se gradua con el pote que se ve alli, no intententen meterle muchas mas vainas por que ya casis se queda sin la memoria del programa, cualquier cosa me avisa, cuidense...


----------



## leo_programer (Sep 4, 2006)

perdon... aqui esta el archivo...


----------



## leo_programer (Sep 8, 2006)

ya estoy terminando el software de pc para controlarlo desde alli, hace lo mismo que el pic solo que el control del tiempo es mucho mas fácil, y puede inventar otras rutinas, pero eso lleva trabajo y ademas de hacer el instalador... no importa, tengan paciencia y ya lo veran, por lo pronto, cuidensen...


----------



## PercyPablo (Dic 16, 2006)

NO PUEDO RECIBIR DATOS CON EL PortIn EN VISUAL FOXPRO, SOLO RECIBO UN DATO LOGICO Y DEBE SER UN VALOR  NUMERICO:
DECLARE PortIn IN "io.dll" integer
TEXT.VALUE=PortIn(0x378)


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 7, 2012)

lamento revivir un post viejo, pero quiero que sepan que el programa para controlarlo ya esta para descarga directa, autor: Pablo Canello de PABLIN.COM.AR

aqui tienen el soft:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt32/index.htm


----------

